
Goldman Sachs not negligent in sale of speech-recognition pioneer Dragon Systems - pragmatictester
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/01/24/goldman-overcomes-its-latest-headache/
======
lifeisstillgood
Yeah, but, never sell entirely for stock. There is no pain at the other end.

